# What happened to the search " box"



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

a Few days ago the Forum slightly changed its skin or the way it appears to my browsers both Firefox and Safari. There was a box for the search engine directly under " Latest active forum threads" and it has disappeared, I used it really a lot and I miss it now, can we get it back please?!? :? :shock:


----------



## DBDONNIE (Jun 15, 2008)

It's not left, just moved - links from 'search' in the blue horizontal stripe near the top of the page...coincidentally near the 'donate' button...


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

yep I see that, cheers!


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

milandro said:


> a Few days ago the Forum slightly changed its skin or the way it appears to my browsers both Firefox and Safari. There was a box for the search engine directly under " Latest active forum threads" and it has disappeared, I used it really a lot and I miss it now, can we get it back please?!? :? :shock:


First I want to clarify for the wider audience, that Milandro is writing of the SOTW Main index page, *not the Forum side* of it.

Yes, I moved it down in that columns to give more visibility to the "Jazz Musician of the Day" feature.

It is so good to get feedback like this and know what features the visitors are using. Do you thinks that the search box deserves better positioning?


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

I have a feeling that some of the members would like to see it larger, and flashing like a neon sign.
"Please Use First' with an arrow pointing to it might help too. :twisted:


----------



## piwikiwi (Jan 21, 2008)

I know this is a bit off topic but is it possible to use the search function so that i will only get results with the combination of words?(for example with google you can use: "help search" and you only get combinations of those 2 words.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

Yes Harry, I think that it would be better to give some extra visibility (no flashing coloured lights though :twisted: ) to the search function since this place is for many mainly a gigantic resource site where to find information and I think that we should encourage, whenever and wherever possible the use of the search function on this site to avoid the duplicate of topics that not only takes away useful space but makes the searching of relevant information tedious and cumbersome.

Piwikiwi


I think that the search engine works as google does and if you want to search a particular sequence of words you can do it by placing = signs between the words or enclosing the words that you are looking for between "......"


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

much obliged Harri!  thanks!


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

milandro said:


> much obliged Harri!  thanks!


Now the search box is on top of www.saxontheweb.net

I hope it is visible to everyone?


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

I see it for a couple of days already and I use it everyday!


----------

